# Trivia 3/2



## luckytrim (Mar 2, 2020)

trivia 3/2
DID YOU KNOW...
Wedding rings are often placed on the third finger of the left  hand because ancient Egyptians believed the vein in that hand (which the Romans  called the 'vein of love') ran directly to the heart. 


1. Name the two 'Spirits' that go into a classic Tom &  Jerry Punch....
2. The most money anyone ever received for recording  commercials was in
1988, when Pepsi Cola paid Michael Jackson for his work in  four commercials
: How much was the King of Pop paid ?
  a. - 8 Million
  b. - 10 Million
  c. - 12 Million
  d. - 14 Million
3. What's the more common name for your umbilicus  ?
4. In North America, we call it a Ladybug... What do they call  it across the
Pond in England ?
5. When was the US Constitution written?
  a. - 1778
  b. - 1787
  c. - 1780
  d. - 1777
6. What year saw the Berlin Wall come down ?
  a. - 1986
  b. - 1987
  c. - 1988
  d. - 1989
7. There are four types of cephalopods ; name  three...
(Bonus; name all four)
8. Who commonly used the slogans "Half my brain tied behind my  back, just to 
make it fair" and "Talent on loan from God"?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Harry Houdini’s Grandfather, Jean Eugène Robert-Houdin, was  also a famous
Escape Artist.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Rum and Cognac
2. - c
3. the Navel (Acceptable ; Belly Button)
4. a Ladybird
5. - b
6. - d
7.  Octopus, Squid, Cuttlefish, Nautilus
8.  Rush Limbaugh

CRAP !!
They were NOT related !
Considered the father of modern conjuring, Houdin was a French  magician
after whom Harry Houdini named himself. Originally a  clock maker, he was
celebrated for his optical illusions and mechanical devices.  He was the
first to use electromagnetism for his effects, and attributed  his magic to
natural instead of supernatural means. In 1856, he was sent to  Algeria by
the French government to counter the influence of the  dervishes by outdoing
their feats.


----------

